# Need opinions on UTVs



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

My dad is looking for a two row seating side x side to cruise around his house and in the pasture. He is considering the Bennche Bighorn 700x crew, the Kawasaki Mule 4010 trans 4x4, and the Polaris Ranger 500 EFI crew. I need some opinions on these......kinda lost in the dark.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*UTV*

IMO: Polaris Crew all day long. We have the 800 Crew and its a BEAST! It has the most room to seat six if needed and the bed is bigger than most competitors. We have had no problems or complaints with ours.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

polaris 6 wheelers are pretty awesome...the only time we stuck one we deserved it for trying


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Polaris are the best. And the safest last time I checked.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the Polaris ranger have one with no complaints buts its the 800.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any ideas how the ranger 500 will do........theres a price jump with the 800 and its right around where my dad wants to be at. Also the Bennche seems like u get a lot of bang for your buck but i have no idea how long they will last or how good that brand is


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

5 guys on the lease have 500's,they perform well, I have a 700, the cons are its very dusty to ride in and the if you have a polaris dealer work on them you will pay thru the nose.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Take a look at the John deere gators they are a beast of a machine and had no complaints so far.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

we run a 700 and 500 hundred at work... both are great and the 500 has plenty of power if you get somewhere you need it


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

The john deere i believe starts at around 14K for the two row seating which might be out of his price range.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Keep in mind the two options other than Polaris having lawn mower engines. It all depends on what you are going to use it for but if putting around the farm on hard pack any will do fine. Anything else and I would only consider the top 5 in side x sides.

In order: Polaris, Can-Am, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Honda


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats the top speed on the ranger 500 crew?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

angler_25 said:


> whats the top speed on the ranger 500 crew?


Not sure....but IMO faster than you want/need to go.

I have the 800 and LOVE it...use it almost everyday around the "farm"....25 acres so not sure what you call it 

The kids drive it as much or more than me...the one option that I wish they 800 had that the 500 does is a different key that reduces the max speed. You can put that key in when kids are driving and it puts the max speed atlike 15 mph (not sure on the exact speed).


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I've had a Kawasaki 3010 trans since 2005 and never done anything but service and fuel. Won't run over 25mph, but that's all you need off the road. They would probally be cheaper than a polaris...Waymore


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Polaris Crew....

Best dealer in Texas I have found is worth the drive:

http://www.hpolaris.com/new_vehicle...15326&CatDesc=Utility+Vehicles&ModelYear=2013


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

We have the Polaris ranger single seat 500 with high rack in the bed. I was worried it wouldnt have enough power and I was thoroughly wrong. We can put 3 in the front and two up top and it still has plenty of power for us, top speed I have no idea I have never got it there to be honest never needed it is fast enough.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Kawasaki Mule 4010 Trans*

We have all kinds of UTV's and ATV's on our deer lease, everyone really seems to enjoy riding on the Kawasaki Mule, the mule is much quieter than any other UTV, you can have a good conversation without having to yell and drive up on more deer than other UTV's , and the mule is real work horse, not fast - 25mph max but fast enough- can haul 20 sacks of corn easy, transform the the back seat to more bed space. All I done to it is change fluids and filters and drive the hell out of it.:cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Polaris Ranger is what I would have!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> IMO: Polaris Crew all day long. We have the 800 Crew and its a BEAST!


This...we have one too and it really does a good job.

TH


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

uncle dave said:


> 5 guys on the lease have 500's,they perform well, I have a 700, the cons are its very dusty to ride in and the if you have a polaris dealer work on them you will pay thru the nose.


 I would find a good independent bike shop to handle repairs. They can do just as good of work and usually much cheaper.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The last Mule I rode in I thought my kidneys were going to come out it was such a rough ride.

TH


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

drathe3112 said:


> Polaris Crew....
> 
> Best dealer in Texas I have found is worth the drive:
> 
> http://www.hpolaris.com/new_vehicle...15326&CatDesc=Utility+Vehicles&ModelYear=2013


The guys at Hoffpauir are awesome. I hunt about 7 are 8 miles from their dealership, BUT, Houston Motor Sports beat the price that Hoffpauir gave me!!!

Also, a friend has a Polaris Ranger 6 wheel with an added bench seat and loves it!!!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm buying a rzr from woods cycle in new brandfels saturday. Cheapest we could find. They've been helpful.

Still trying to find a home for my Sammy that's in the classifieds.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

have a 800 crew in rocksprings and a 500 crew in bastrop both are great. the 800 seats 6 and the 500 seats 4. we have owned several polaris rangers through out the years as well as a kawasaki mule and a couple yamaha rhinos. POLARIS has been the best by far. always dependable.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I've owned a Kawasaki trans Mule since 2006 (3010). I'm on my second Mule(4010). Sold the first one for $800 dollars less then I bought it for new and used it for 4 years. No mecanical problems, never done anything but service and fuel. They are cheaper than a polaris...
Did I'm mention how quiet they are, not like the Polaris! The Kawasaki Mule is a work horse...


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

The 2013 mule is a totally new machine, solid all welded frame with an actual steel bed for work not a plastic box...

I looked at all and for real hunting/ ranch work the mule can't be beat!!

Go see Todd at Mancuso gulf freeway... He will beat any price in Texas guaranteed!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have 2011 Polaris 500 single, top speed is 45mph, It will cruse 35mph all day with a 10 foot trailer.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

X2 on the mule trans 4x4

Awesome vehicle and waaaaay cheaper than the rest!

Here's my 2013 with 25" ITP mud lites


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

X2 love my Mule! UV Country high seat & front basket, 2" Lift.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

X2 love my Mule


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

We love our mule. It's quiet, goes as fast as we want to go on ranch,great on fuel,was about 9K new and we've had NO problems. Get it serviced every 2 yrs.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it becomes to personal preferance once you narrow it down to the 2 you like and whats going to fit for your application. I have to go with the ranger myself. It has worked out great in every scenario the past few years.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dad has wore a Rhino out, then he wore a 800 Ranger out now he's working on wearing out a 500, I like the 500 best of all 3. All 3 were a beast in the mud but not cheap to work on, a computers needed to adjust carb. Whatever you get >a winch is a wise investment...WW


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I almost bought the Ranger 500EFI crew about 6 months ago. I talked him down to $11,200. I was thinking that was a far price?
This was at the dealer in Katy.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I got the 2013 trans mule 4x4 6 seater 770cc for under 12k out the door.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

mule will put pull them all.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got a 1996 2510 Mule and it is still running like a top. Will out pull most...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Huntnfish said:


> I almost bought the Ranger 500EFI crew about 6 months ago. I talked him down to $11,200. I was thinking that was a far price?
> This was at the dealer in Katy.


Get a quote from Hoffpuair(sp?) and tell the guy in Katy to beat it or at least match it.


----------



## Fishhammer (Jun 18, 2012)

Definitely go with the polaris crew, they are awesome machines.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Pulling a 12ft trailer with a deer stand a feeder with feed and 3 grown men up and down hills at the lease no problem at all great machine.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ranger 500 crew*

Bought the 500 crew year before last. No regrets. Top speed is way faster than you have any business running(45). Works like a rented mule and will go through just about anything. Only problem I have had was high-centering on the rice field levies, but a little push does the trick. Was dead set on a mule crew until I rode in a buddies Ranger. I was sold. Blake at Mancuso on Gulf frwy south sent me *out the door* for 11000.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I run a 2007 700 xp ranger. 400 hard hours in rice fields and del rio terrain. Have not road in one smoother or able to go through the mud like a ranger. I know a mule was not able to come out in 18" of water, mud and rice and pull the 400 lb 5' wide snake rake to make crawfish trapping lanes. Polaris ended up doing the job. I put 60 hours pulling that rake in fields at rpms of 4000 plus. Still running like a top.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

We bought a Ranger 500 at work back in 2009. We have not used it much, it only has 15 hours on it, but I just went today to get it out of the shop. The ECM went out on it. It controls all the electronics on the Polaris. When it goes out nothing electrical will work and since it is EFI it didn't run at all. I thought that was pretty poor for a part to go out after just 15 hours of use. Maybe we just got a lemon or something. It was $400 to get it repaired. The service technician told me in the earlier models the ECM was about $1,500 to get replaced.


----------



## bullman63 (Dec 22, 2012)

My father in law has a 2000 Mule 3010 and just bought a 2012 Mule. He has put the '00 model through so very much across Louisiana and Texas, hauling dog boxes full of pointers and loaded with four adults and lots of gear. He wanted the four seater so he got the '12 and I used the '00 at my deer lease in the Hill Country. I've driven several and there's just a ruggedness and a sturdy feel to the Mule that I not experienced with other brands & models. We use Mules and Gators on construction projects and the Mules seem to last and out-perform. A friend in the oil drilling industry swears by them. Can't say you'll go wrong with any that you choose, but we'll be buying another Mule when and if the '00 wears out. Good luck! This is the fun part!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Polaris and Kawasakis are good. Stay away from artic cats


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

txsmith1 said:


> Polaris and Kawasakis are good. Stay away from artic cats


+1. I worked at an arctic cat shop. Couldn't give me anything with their name on it.
Yamahas are great too.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

WGA1 said:


> We bought a Ranger 500 at work back in 2009. We have not used it much, it only has 15 hours on it, but I just went today to get it out of the shop. The ECM went out on it. It controls all the electronics on the Polaris. When it goes out nothing electrical will work and since it is EFI it didn't run at all. I thought that was pretty poor for a part to go out after just 15 hours of use. Maybe we just got a lemon or something. It was $400 to get it repaired. The service technician told me in the earlier models the ECM was about $1,500 to get replaced.


I was just told same thing - but another Polaris tech from another store told me to tell them to do a REFLASH on the computer - it worked and fixed everything. The ECM's do not go out very often at all so check this out hard - I was getting ready to get ripped off big time


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

We trick out all different UTV's and Ranger gets my vote


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

My neighbors almost 20 year old john deer. He's only had to replace the starter so far he said.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

sea sick said:


> My neighbors almost 20 year old john deer. He's only had to replace the starter so far he said.


But they do like 12mph, and have zero suspension.. The old ones will run forever. All they have is a tiny Kawasaki air cooled engine, clutches, and a transaxle. There just isn't anything to break, and the stuff they do have, they don't have enough power to tear up.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

WRsteveX said:


> But they do like 12mph, and have zero suspension.. The old ones will run forever. All they have is a tiny Kawasaki air cooled engine, clutches, and a transaxle. There just isn't anything to break, and the stuff they do have, they don't have enough power to tear up.


Hey bud, I'm all Polaris myself. Just thought it was neat to see. And everything in your post is correct except for the speed,maybe 10 MPH if your lucky haha


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

sea sick said:


> Hey bud, I'm all Polaris myself. Just thought it was neat to see. And everything in your post is correct except for the speed,maybe 10 MPH if your lucky haha


I know, my family has owned and operated a farm equipment business since '65. We were a Deere dealer for 35 of that. I've worked on and owned lots of gators. Every model pretty much except the latest ones. We had an old 2x4 (like your neighbors) then a TX, then a HPX, now a 620i.. They're ok for what they are. The 620 has FI problems, the rest are solid for what they are. The newest ones are supposed to be pretty mean. 
I'm a Yamaha guy myself. I like the rhinos most out of the 2 seater utility machines. But I just bought a 2013 rzrxp. I may or may not mount a gun rack on it. It's not a practical hunting/work machine..


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

sea sick said:


> I think it becomes to personal preferance once you narrow it down to the 2 you like and whats going to fit for your application. I have to go with the ranger myself. It has worked out great in every scenario the past few years.


Nice seeing the outlaw decoys, not many of those left around.


----------



## artrios (May 10, 2011)

Polaris is hard to beat, lots of aftermarket accessories


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

If youre stuck between gettin a ranger and a mule....test drive each going down a bumpy road/cow pasture with ant hills/hoof prints and that will make your decision a lot easier. 

Ive had both over the past ten years and although you cant spell Polaris without POS the cost of up keep and/or repair on a ranger is a lot less than new kidneys or having fillings redown in your teeth. The ranger is about a zillion times more fun to drive as well....the mule is well...its a mule nuff said. It performs as advertised.

My ranger was recently stolen so im waiting on Honda's new side by side the Pioneer to come out this summer before I buy another ranger.


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't sound like many of you have been on a Kubota. Check out the RTV1140. Diesel, Hydrostatic Transmission (NO BELTS or CHAINS), Hydraulic Power Steering, Hydraulic Dump Bed. I am a little biased because I sell them, but they are a great machine!

http://www.kubota.com/product/RTV1140/RTV1140.aspx


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

angler_25 said:


> My dad is looking for a two row seating side x side *to cruise around his house and in the pasture.* He is considering the Bennche Bighorn 700x crew, the Kawasaki Mule 4010 trans 4x4, and the Polaris Ranger 500 EFI crew. I need some opinions on these......kinda lost in the dark.


For what he's using it for, get whatever is cheapest.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

SaltNStickers said:


> Doesn't sound like many of you have been on a Kubota. Check out the RTV1140. Diesel, Hydrostatic Transmission (NO BELTS or CHAINS), Hydraulic Power Steering, Hydraulic Dump Bed. I am a little biased because I sell them, but they are a great machine!
> 
> http://www.kubota.com/product/RTV1140/RTV1140.aspx


what is difference in 1100 and the 1140? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the 1100 - is the 1140 the extended ?


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

The 1100 is a single seat, enclosed cab w/ air conditioning and heat. The 1140 is a double seat machine. The back seat will fold down and the bed extend and still hydraulic dump.


----------



## WES K (Mar 12, 2013)

is there a big difference if you step it up to the ranger 800 with the power steering?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Coastline Marine said:


> We trick out all different UTV's and Ranger gets my vote


Man I like that high rack and ice chest rack but how the hell would You get a loaded yeti off the roof lol I can barely get it out my bed


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I know there are tons of people who say the belt drives are great but you could not give me one. Honda makes a shaft driven UTV. It might not be as fast but it will get you to the house.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> but you could not give me one.


Why's that? $80 bucks and don't have to change them unless you smoke one and that takes about 20 minutes to do.

Try paying for the drive shaft on that Honda. 

TH


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

Polaris 800 crew!!!


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a Mule 4010 and my brother has the same rig. My buddy bought the mule 4010 and loaded it up with a rack, etc.

I have a feeder in the front and i am fixing to put high rack on it.

for what its worth, the mule was a lot cheaper. Its slower, but I pull the heck out of a trailer with blinds, etc.

what really gets me, it the inclines that I go up at the lease and the ease at which I do it. I have NEVER gotten stuck. Motor is quiet to creap up to blinds, etc.

I will be buying another one soon. If I had second choice, polaris. BUT make sure that you get power steering! I have buddy that has crew polaris and its hell steering because he has no power stearing. Its big though and roomy.


----------



## PawPawC (Feb 9, 2013)

My son works for Bennche, I get to test their products for them. I might be a little biased because I get to use them for free.

I would put them up against any UTV out there and they will perform right with them. The Ranger is clearly the best on the market, but you pay for it too.

For the money Bennche is hard to beat. Most of their parts interchange with the Rhino.


----------

